# Solved: Removing Comodo Internet security



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Greetings,

I have uninstalled Comodo Internet security ( Free ) because of Buying and installing Kaspersky I/S. Kaspersky will not start properly and a window " Cannot find CFP.exe Critical Error " ( words to that effect ) keeps launching on Windows start up, I have downloaded and run the CFP remove all traces Patch which stops the Comodo Firewall Icon from Loading but I cannot get stop the CFP.exe critical error form popping up on Screen during Windows start up ..??? I am running Vista 64 Home Basic.
Any help would be much appreciayed as this problem is Driving Me " Nuts " ..!.

Cheers,

Jumbo 1.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here are 2 uninstallers ,i hope one will help you.LOL

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Another alternative that I like is the Absolute Uninstaller.
http://www.glarysoft.com/absolute-uninstaller/


----------

